# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  qtableWidget vers un fichier csv

## sniper17

bonsoir  tous

comment exporter un qtableWidget vers un fichier csv

----------


## tyrtamos

Bonjour,

J'ai modifi le code que je t'ai dj donn, en ajoutant l'enregistrement du contenu du QTableWidget dans un fichier csv:



```

```

J'ai rempli les cases avec un texte du genre "1x1" (numro de ligne x numro de colonne)

J'ai ajout un "keyPressEvent" pour rcuprer un "Alt-S" tap au clavier qui lancera l'enregistrement par la mthode sauvecsv

C'est la mthode sauvecsv(fichiercsv) qui va lire le contenu du QTableWidget et l'enregistrer dans le fichier csv.

----------


## sniper17

Toujours grand; mon ami merci beaucoup

----------

